# Can't access files on CD disk, CD not recognized or shows up as blank disc??



## jonathanb (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone help? I am trying to access backed up files that I stored on a CD disk, as I recently reformatted my computers hard drive. But every time I insert the CD into the CD-ROM drive, the disk is either not recognized or shows up as a blank disc. I can confirm that it isn’t a faulty drive that is causing the problem as I have tested it using other CD’s which work fine. Nor is it a faulty disc issue as I have downloaded several trial versions of File Recovery software from the internet, which successfully recover the missing files on the disk, but can only be accessed by purchasing the software. So my question is simple, how can I access my files from this disk for free? Surely there is a solution to this. Would appreciate any help.

Thank you.

Jonathan


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

The freeware *CDCheck* will verify the data is still on the CD and recoverable. It also has a Recovery mode to transfer any recovered data to the hard drive.


----------

